# HF - New Bauer 20V 4 Gallon Backpack Sprayer



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Has anyone seen the new Bauer sprayer that Harbor Freight is coming out with? For $99 I think I will be adding it to the arsenal.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Might be worth a try. IIR all of HF products carry only a 90 day warranty.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

falconsfan said:


> Might be worth a try. IIR all of HF products carry only a 90 day warranty.


It depends on the product, they actually have some hand tools with lifetime warranties now. I void the Bauer warranties as soon as I get the product home so that I can use my dewalt batteries with them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> ...I void the Bauer warranties as soon as I get the product home so that I can use my dewalt batteries with them.


You should start a thread about how you convert them sometime.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Ware said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > ...I void the Bauer warranties as soon as I get the product home so that I can use my dewalt batteries with them.
> ...


I think I may have, but that might also have been on another site. I have converted their leaf blower, tire inflator, 1 gallon chemical sprayer, shear scrubber, and heat gun. Basically anything that I only use occasionally I am willing to buy in Bauer, if it's going to be used and abused I get the Dewalt.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

Did you end up buying one? I'm interested in it as well.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

GPO Man said:


> Did you end up buying one? I'm interested in it as well.


It hasn't been in my local store yet, and am on vacation. I plan to check the HF we will go past on the way home from the airport.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

I stopped by HF this morning to look at it. Bauer tools are hit or miss but I was pretty impressed with the build quality so I bought one. I added a one year warranty just in case. The real test will come when I put down an application soon.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

GPO Man said:


> I stopped by HF this morning to look at it. Bauer tools are hit or miss but I was pretty impressed with the build quality so I bought one. I added a one year warranty just in case. The real test will come when I put down an application soon.


Excellent. I am looking forward to getting and modding one.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I picked this up on the way home from the airport. Expect a mod thread in the near future.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

Excellent. Loving mine so far.


----------



## Over the Hill (9 mo ago)

Do you guys know if this will work with a dewalt 20/60 flex volt battery? If so, I was thinking about picking this up. I'm also new to the board! Thanks for any help you guys can share.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Over the Hill said:


> Do you guys know if this will work with a dewalt 20/60 flex volt battery? If so, I was thinking about picking this up. I'm also new to the board! Thanks for any help you guys can share.


I haven't had luck getting the flex volt batteries to work with Bauer tools, just the regular 20v batteries (after modding).


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

Just did my first herbicide application with this sprayer. It worked great. No leaks, powerful spray, and is comfortable on the back. I had it filled to 3 gallons. I used a Bauer 5.0 Ah battery.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I got mine modded (go to that thread) and used it to lay down some Meso4c today. What a Cadillac! Love it.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I got mine modded (go to that thread) and used it to lay down some Meso4c today. What a Cadillac! Love it.


Is the battery compartment in this unit sealed in such a way that water could not affect it? I've heard that complaint about the chapin sprayers. The flow zone has a sealed off area for the battery.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

The battery area is enclosed and a closed-clamshell design. They could have put some silicone down before closing the clam shell and made it a little safer, but with only a small hose coming out of the tank direct to the pump, it is unlikely anything will escape the tank. You are more likely to get wet refilling, and the battery does should stop that.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@GPO Man @Grizzly Adam I just bought one also. 
Do either of you have issues with the pickup tube on the bottom? Mine flops around and makes noise and the way it sits on the bottom it leaves over 1/2 gallon of liquid at the bottom of the tank and will not spray anymore. I took the tube off but since the threaded plastic piece sticks up about an inch it did not make a difference. I wondered if anyone else was having this issue. Other than that it is a good sprayer.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

I do not. It uses all of the product in the tank for me.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I think I'm going to pick one up…….I have a Ryobi 18v and it's horrible. Very weak and product left over in bottom of tank


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

GPO Man said:


> I do not. It uses all of the product in the tank for me.


Does it have a 6-8 inch tube with a filter on the bottom of the tank? I


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

This is what I am talking about.... Not the best design for this. Flops around and when I get to the last gallon or so it has issues


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

That is my biggest gripe about it. It needs the pickup because it has a big rise up in the bottom (the rectangle) so even if you took the hose off, it's a good 1 1/2 inches of liquid that is not getting sucked out. So I just added weights to the tube to keep it at the bottom... I'll see how that does on next spray next weekend.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I had an issue-- a leak developed. I found that the hose connection on the bottom side of the tank had come loose. It is installed with a spring clip, I will be upgrading it to a worm clamp to ensute that this never happens again.


----------

